# How long did you wait to have sex after an episiotomy?



## Staceysparkle

Its been nearly 8 weeks since I gave bith and I had an episiotomy and ventouse delivery and still dont feel ready to have sex but OH is going demented and it is killing me too. Was just wondering how long any other ladies waited that had an episiotomy and if it was agony when they did have sex?


----------



## SBB

I waited 6 weeks, had episotomy too and forceps. I also have a prolapse, and it was pretty uncomfortable! But without that it would have been fine I think. 

If you aren't ready maybe do something else for him or tell him to do it himself!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## madge

We dtd 8 weeks afterwards and I did it really to get it out the way as I was so nervous!!! It didn't hurt at all, but we still can't do positions that put pressure on the bottom of my bits (where the scar is, which is a still quite tight and tender) :hugs:


----------



## welshprincess

after my 2nd boy i too had forceps and episotomy we had it 3 weeks. This time i had 2nd degree tear and had it after 2Weeks


----------



## Kimmy25

2 weeks but wish i didnt it really hurt :/....Then again after 6 weeks and it was still a little uncomfortable now its okay


----------



## Pink-Mummy

Hey hey, me and DH felt ready after 3 weeks and i had episiotomy and ventouse like you. My midwife was satisfied everything was dissolved and healing well, but ultimately just wait until you feel ready... both physically and mentally. It was horrendously scary 1st time - for me because of obvious reasons and for DH because he was so scared of hurting me. We took it incredibly slowly and used plenty of lube... and it was fantastic! Just listen to your body and only do it when YOU'RE ready, not when anyone else wants you to be ready. xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow... Call me naive but I had no idea it was possible at 2-3 weeks lol
I had an episiotomy 3 weeks ago and still find sneezing uncomfortable!! I'd worry about tearing open again this early!
I think I'll probably wait until after my 6 week checkup. Think I'm more nervous now than I was losing my virginity. But I was drunk when that happened so maybe alcohol is the answer! :haha:


----------



## xnmd1

I had an episiotomy and ventous as well.
Tried sex at 8 weeks, hurt to bad
Tried at 10 weeks .. still hurt too bad, but not quite as bad as before
Tried at 13 weeks and it was ok, a little uncomfortable, but manageable.
Then did it one more time since then, not exactly sure when .. but it wasn't too bad!

Ive been told asfter an episotomy you can have some kind of discomfort for up to a year.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Wow I waited 10 weeks!! I can't imagine doing it at 3 weeks. I was still having trouble walking at that point! :haha:


----------



## aurora

I had no episiotomy and only a couple grazes and 2-3 weeks there was NO way I'd have been going there! 
My OH is HUGE though maybe thats why it scared the crap outta me!


----------



## Breezy

Been 8 weeks but DH is deployed so I won't get any for the next 5 months :(


----------



## membas#1

DH and I have been talking about this very thing. I didn't have an episiotomy and ended up with just a single stitch right inside the vaginal opening to the side (not where I expected ever needing a stitch)...it's been 3 weeks since birth and we both really want to...I know I won't wait til 6 week checkup...just keep thinking we might as well try and just go slow. We'll see...I'm too damn tired by the end of the night and every time we try to engage in the morning, LO wakes up and needs something--figures :)


----------



## charlotte-xo

i waited until 11 weeks pp.

<3


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Hi Hun, it took me 3 months!


----------



## mumtobeplus1

I had an episiotomy & ventouse with my daughter, we did it exactly 4 weeks
after and it just felt like normal. 

I had an unassisted birth with 1st degree tear with my son (no stitches) and
we did it after 3 weeks and it felt like normal.


----------



## allyk

I had epsitomy and second degree tearing plus an infection that has only just cleared up, I know oh would Love to have it but not really been possible have been sorting him out in other ways though!!! Am really paranoid about him looking for it elsewhere


----------



## lozzy21

We waited 5 weeks and it dident hurt at all.


----------



## fuzzylu

6 weeks for us, had a forceps delivery. didnt hurt but then we were very carful for the first few times.

x


----------

